# Binding gas pedal setup



## GoldenSausage (Dec 1, 2018)

I am wondering how far forward should be gas pedals be? I was told that it should line up with the tip of my boot.
The problem is, if i make the gas pedal too far out, the bottom of my boot (which gradually rises up) will no longer be touching the gas pedal because my boot rise becomes greater than the gas pedal rise. The default setting of the gas pedal allows my boot to be in full contact with the entire gas pedal, but then it also leaves a lot of the tip of my boot not touching anything.

Not sure if you guys understand what i mean. How do you normally setup your gas pedal?

pics:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OUTpFSptQHpTv-VYMjwr_d8iXfehLq5F

As you can see there is noticeable space between boot and gas pedal, if i move it in i can close up that distance, but if i do that, there will be even more boot overhang on my binding


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't own a pair, but I did a quick search and here you go.


----------



## GoldenSausage (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks, but i watched this video already, and it doesnt explain my situation.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

GoldenSausage said:


> Thanks, but i watched this video already, and it doesnt explain my situation.


When you wear or you ratchet your boot down, does the tip still not touch the gas pedal? Also, when default, how much boot is hanging over? I may not be able to help you, but with those question someone may be able to come in and answer.


----------



## GoldenSausage (Dec 1, 2018)

Here, pictures will do a much better job at explaining it:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OUTpFSptQHpTv-VYMjwr_d8iXfehLq5F

As you can see there is noticeable space between boot and gas pedal, if i move it in i can close up that distance, but if i do that, there will be even more boot overhang on my binding


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

GoldenSausage said:


> Here, pictures will do a much better job at explaining it:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OUTpFSptQHpTv-VYMjwr_d8iXfehLq5F
> 
> As you can see there is noticeable space between boot and gas pedal, if i move it in i can close up that distance, but if i do that, there will be even more boot overhang on my binding


K, gas pedal and overhang are in general 2 different things...overhang is overhang and has nothing to do with the gas pedal. Btw, the gas pedal does not change the amount of overhang...however it might change the point of engaging toe drag...due to the small increase of the toe height. The gas pedal helps to leverage your toeside edge. That being said, imo gas pedals have minimal influence. The more important factor (besides the gas pedal) is the height of your ankle strap (simple physics...back in some darker ages...some bindings had a 3rd power strap) and your skills of driving your knees for toeside engagement...(because there are bindings without the gas pedals that are highly effective). So if there is a lot of space between the bottom of your boot (in the toe area) and the gas pedal, you will have less response or some latency, i.e., less leverage for your toeside edge. This is because there a space. So in your pics of the gas pedal/toe ramp being further towards the heel and matches up...that is the bottom of the boot profile (in the toe area) matches up (without space) between the toe ramp/gas pedal and the boot...there is less space and therefore a faster response and more immediate leverage for going toeside.

On another perhaps more esoteric but valid consideration, is the higher your boot is from the board, the more leverage you will have on the edges. This is because the increased height changes the ankle pivot point to the edges of the board...(again simple physics). So folks with small feet and folks that race...like in race plates for skis and boards, the boot is higher off the board. The result is quicker, more efficient and more power to leverage the edges. This also leads to a side benefit which is you will have less potential for toe/heel drag and thus will be able to get higher angulation of the board for "real" carving.

So the short answer...it won't matter that much because there are more effective factors in play...but fer meself on the bindings that do have toe ramps, I match them up snug with the boot.


edit...the above is as a small footed rider....and large hoofed riders have different issues...of overhang and drag.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Im of the "whole sole in contact" school myself. But my advice would be, ride them _both ways._. See which you prefer. :shrug:


----------



## GoldenSausage (Dec 1, 2018)

yeah i think im gona do with full contact, thanks for all the info guys!


----------

